

Show HN: Using Social Network Analysis to predict your event's guest list - friggeri
http://whodidiforget.com/

======
friggeri
Given that my work as a PhD student focuses on social groups, I thought I'd
launch a little website to showcase the applications of what I do. I'd
appreciate any feedback you might have.

For those interested in the gory little details, all the analysis is done
client side, in Javascript (as a matter of fact, the whole app is just a
static website hosted on github pages). If some are interested, I might blog
about the different aspects of the implementation.

~~~
seancron
Please do blog about the different aspects of implementation. Or at least post
the link to the Github repo. This seems very interesting, and I'd love to hear
more about how you did it.

~~~
friggeri
Unfortunately, the github repo is private because I can't open source the
whole algorithm right now. But I'll definitely do a write up in the next few
days.

------
denzil_correa
> _I'm not looking at messages/interactions/networks/existing groups/friends
> list. Just the underlying graph of friendships._

Other interactions may give you better signals may increase the accuracy of
your system. Cool app!

~~~
friggeri
Of course, that's be ideal, but it would take longer to compute the weights.
The idea here was really to show that just by looking at friendships it's
possible to find accurate results.

~~~
Banzai10
There are a lot of apps in Facebook that does weight the friendships and
generated images. Maybe one of them have their algorithm opened and you may
use it to improve the accuracy.

~~~
friggeri
I'll rephrase that: adding a weight to an edge is not hard, I actually having
several heuristics on hand to do that. It's just really time consuming the
first time you do it, because you have to load a lot of data in order to be
accurate. Moreover it requires additional permissions, which I'd rather avoid.

